# My wife's Astro Flite



## lomax (Mar 8, 2020)

She got this bike when she was about 11 years old. It's been moved from house to house, town to town, secreted away in numerous basements, for 48 years.

I finally got some time to clean it up a bit and service it.

The bike's paint shows normal wear and tear. Fenders have dings and scratches, too. Looks good from five feet away, tho.






The lights and horn need some TLC. The chain guard is somewhere around here. Gotta check the garage attic. I've seen it, just can't remember where.

Those are the original tires and tubes. Tubes hold air just fine, tires look pretty darned good, too.

Took it for a mile ride a little bit ago. Those single speeds ain't much fun for pullin' hills.......


----------



## AndyA (Mar 9, 2020)

Separated at birth? This one is a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer.


----------



## jvaughn1613 (May 15, 2020)

My Wife's Murray Meteor Flight


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Ron (Dec 6, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Separated at birth? This one is a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer.
> View attachment 1153143



What year is this bike?
Thank you,
Ron


----------



## AndyA (Dec 6, 2021)

Ron said:


> What year is this bike?
> Thank you,
> Ron



Ron:
Can't say for sure, but the equivalent Sears model (Spaceliner) was sold in 1964 and 1965.
Have fun!


----------



## Ron (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you sir,
I'm looking at a Murray/Western Flyer, Cosmic Flyer that looks almost identical.

Thanks again,
Ron


----------

